# Micheal Avenatti's FAKE News about Democrats FAKE Border Crisis !



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

*Take a look at this picture .....we've ALL been involved/witnessed the stretched TRUTH when it comes to Southern California Soccer and the players ages....these aren't " Young " boys....these are 16-17 year old young Men !*
*They're NOT Children....This is the same misleading Crap the Democrats pulled in the Trevon Martin Case....He was a 6' 3" man NOT a young 5' child as they tried to portray him as.....Micheal Avenatti is out of his 15 minutes and he's scratching for relevance as are the MSNBC dirt bags and their fake tears/news.... *






*Take a GOOD look at these guys......The Democrats are FULL Of Shit as is *
*Creepy Porn Star Lawyer.....*

*Here is his very misleading post that he's using to piggyback on the*
*Democrats FAKE made up crisis on the border....*



  *Michael Avenatti*‏Verified account @*MichaelAvenatti* 4h4 hours ago



Here is a pic I just took at the McAllen airport of seven young boys of detained parents being transported out of the area by handlers via AA flt 5772 to DFW. Who knows where they are going from there. Sending children 1000 miles away from their parents is a disgrace. #*Outraged*

*( The Picture is above )

Yes....He's full of CRAP....*


----------

